# Pērk / Pārdod / Maina >  meklēju koaksiālos kabeļus

## JenertAndzins

Pēdējā laikā ņemos ar 868Mhz un vajag antenu uzstiept uz jumta. aptuveni 10m 50 omu kabeli vajag.

izpētīju, ka viens no labākajiem kabeļem varētu būt LMR-400 

citas opcijas varētu būt: LMR-200 vai HDP 195 

jautājums kur pirkt kabeļus, ja klasskajos veikalsos (elfa, lemona, agrus, mauseris, tme) tos atrast nevar. 

varbūt ir kādas citas opcijas, lai nav pārāk lieli zudumi. Šobrīd labākā opcija liekas H155, ko varu atrast veikalos. 


A.

----------


## Imants

Sveiks.
Varbūt noder šī info...
http://www.belss.lv/lv/telekomunikac...ie-kabeli.html

----------


## karloslv

Cenas latos - tas kantoris vēl pastāv?

----------


## Imants

Sveiki.
 :: 
Par to kantora pastāvēšanu - labs jautājums!
Pirms DIVIEM gadiem vēl bija.


Iesaku iepriekš piezvanit!

----------

